# Increase Boost Without Chip



## twinturboA6 (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm running a stock setup on my A6 running at 11 PSI Boost. Does anyone know how to increase the boost into the engine without using a chip on the ECU?


----------



## Blue Toy TT (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: Increase Boost Without Chip (twinturboA6)*

You may be able to do it the Home Depot way, as it was done in the good old time on the Omni orCaravan Turbo but, on a 2.7TT, the end result will probably be a blown engine.
If you're short on cash, get an used chip. There's plenty on audi sites classified, such as Audizine or Audifans, or even on eBay. Much safer for your engine for not much more money.


----------



## megafreakindeth (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: Increase Boost Without Chip (Blue Toy TT)*

the n75 valves will do this. there are two versions available now the n75h and n75j. the h will produce a very high surge psi and be only one or two pounds more cruising boost. the j valve will produce a lower surge but the difference between surge and cruise is closer. netting about 3lbs more boost all around. supposed to be much smoother too. these are vw parts too so they look stock and work right. also upgrade to the bypass valves ending in 710N as they will hold more pressure longer and perform better.
using a manual boost controller will set codes for overboost and n75 operation
personally, just chip the damn thing. it improves a wide range of 2.7t performance.


----------



## BarakOBalla (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Increase Boost Without Chip (twinturboA6)*

I'd flash the ECU or chip it so the engine can properly compensate with fuel, timing, etc. 
Messing with the wastegate can cause some issues, these cars don't have carbs


----------



## MyFirstGTI1.8T (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Increase Boost Without Chip (BarakOBalla)*

Go try the REVO free demo software. It's 5 hours of chipped performance then the car will go back to stock. You'll be sold on a chip after that.







http://www.revotechnik.com/


----------

